# Hi guys/girls :)



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, im Sarah i used to be on here a while ago but havent been back since, infact been that long that ive had to re-register as i forgot all my details LOL...i am YES TT man's g.f  so im sure you know who he is and seen the TT (black beauty)

well i shall look forward to your replies and im gonna go and have a nosey around the forum and find some nice looking TT's 

x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome back to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome back to the forum......

Is that a boxer or a staffie in your avatar :?:


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

Its a boxer cross, but dont know what with haha its my sisters dog...
she reckons he is crossed with a pitbull but ive heard thats illegal to breed the 2 together? god knows she rescused him from his previous owners, he is a big softy and loves the kids


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Handsome brute!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

donss said:


> Handsome brute!


isnt he just!

he is so heavy though haha, he was indeed squashing me there, the big bugger was lying on me, stretched out to the max haha


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

